# Four Biopsies - Skin Cancer



## Abella's Mommy (Mar 31, 2019)

Last Thursday I had 4 biopsies done for skin cancer. As you all know the waiting period for test results (pathology) is always hard. Since Monday is a holiday I'm thinking Tuesday will be report. In the past I've had 2 Melanomas & numerous "other" skin cancers removed. Praying these are also "other" and not Melanoma.
Thoughts/Prayers appreciated.
~ Paulann


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I will remember you Paulann----waiting is always so hard!


----------



## Baci's mom (Oct 9, 2020)

Thoughts and prayers for the best possible outcome! 🙏


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Sending thoughts and prayers your way Paulann. . My sister had skin biopsies done on Thursday also and is now playing the waiting game. They told her it would take 3 weeks for her results.


----------



## Abella's Mommy (Mar 31, 2019)

pippersmom said:


> Sending thoughts and prayers your way Paulann. . My sister had skin biopsies done on Thursday also and is now playing the waiting game. They told her it would take 3 weeks for her results.


Kathy
Thank you.
Three weeks to get skin biopsy results! Thats a crazy long time to wait. I would be a nervous wreck. Does your sister live in Canada also? I will be uplifting your sister in prayer while she waits.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Abella's Mommy said:


> Kathy
> Thank you.
> Three weeks to get skin biopsy results! Thats a crazy long time to wait. I would be a nervous wreck. Does your sister live in Canada also? I will be uplifting your sister in prayer while she waits.
> [/QUO


Paulann, my sister actually lives just up the street from me. We're 5 houses apart. I thought the 3 weeks seemed awfully a long time.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

I will be sending Prayers your way Paulann and hoping for the best possible outcome.


----------



## Abella's Mommy (Mar 31, 2019)

pippersmom said:


> Paulann, my sister actually lives just up the street from me. We're 5 houses apart. I thought the 3 weeks seemed awfully a long time.


Kathy,
I'm jealous. 
I wish my sister lived 5 houses away.🏡🏠🏡🏠🏡


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

I hope all comes out ok.


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Praying for the best possible news, Paulann. And for your sister as well, Kathy. It is so nerve-wracking to wait, so I hope the results will come in as early as possible.


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

Keeping you in my thoughts and prayers Paulann and hoping that your results are normal.


----------



## Mal-shi Mom (Dec 26, 2020)

Thinking of you & hoping for the best.


----------



## Fahreen (Oct 22, 2020)

Abella's Mommy said:


> Last Thursday I had 4 biopsies done for skin cancer. As you all know the waiting period for test results (pathology) is always hard. Since Monday is a holiday I'm thinking Tuesday will be report. In the past I've had 2 Melanomas & numerous "other" skin cancers removed. Praying these are also "other" and not Melanoma.
> Thoughts/Prayers appreciated.
> ~ Paulann


Prayers ascending for you Paulann. Stay positive and have faith.
Hugs, Fahreen & Bella.


----------



## Coster (Oct 26, 2015)

My thoughts and prayers are with you. Hope everything comes out alright.


----------



## crazylady (Aug 30, 2019)

Paulann you are in mine and Sugarplum’s prayers. (((Hugs)))


----------



## Paula1 (May 11, 2020)

Abella's Mommy said:


> Last Thursday I had 4 biopsies done for skin cancer. As you all know the waiting period for test results (pathology) is always hard. Since Monday is a holiday I'm thinking Tuesday will be report. In the past I've had 2 Melanomas & numerous "other" skin cancers removed. Praying these are also "other" and not Melanoma.
> Thoughts/Prayers appreciated.
> ~ Paulann


Prayers for a good outcome.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Being hopeful w/you on Wed. for a good report tomorrow, Pauleann!


----------



## Bixbyb (Aug 6, 2020)

Abella's Mommy said:


> Last Thursday I had 4 biopsies done for skin cancer. As you all know the waiting period for test results (pathology) is always hard. Since Monday is a holiday I'm thinking Tuesday will be report. In the past I've had 2 Melanomas & numerous "other" skin cancers removed. Praying these are also "other" and not Melanoma.
> Thoughts/Prayers appreciated.
> ~ Paulann


Hi Paulann,
I just had a skin cancer removed. Luckily it had not spread to any other parts so they were able to cut it out completely. I know how you feel and I know it is an ordeal waiting for results. I wish you the best. Take care. 
Bixby's Mom


----------



## Happinesstogo (Oct 17, 2015)

Abella's Mommy said:


> Last Thursday I had 4 biopsies done for skin cancer. As you all know the waiting period for test results (pathology) is always hard. Since Monday is a holiday I'm thinking Tuesday will be report. In the past I've had 2 Melanomas & numerous "other" skin cancers removed. Praying these are also "other" and not Melanoma.
> Thoughts/Prayers appreciated.
> ~ Paulann


So sorry! You're added to my prayer list.

Lainie


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Any up-date Paulann?
Much love across the miles.


----------



## Abella's Mommy (Mar 31, 2019)

Pathology report shows all four of my biopsies are skin cancer. One was melanoma & the other three basal cell - I will go in for surgery on Friday to have them removed.
I am thankful my dermatologist is excellent and on top of this - early detection is so important.
Thank you to my SM family for all your prayers/thoughts - You are such a wonderful blessing and all are so special to me.
~ Paulann


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

Good luck with the surgery on Friday. I will keep you in my prayers.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Abella's Mommy said:


> Pathology report shows all four of my biopsies are skin cancer. One was melanoma & the other three basal cell - I will go in for surgery on Friday to have them removed.
> I am thankful my dermatologist is excellent and on top of this - early detection is so important.
> Thank you to my SM family for all your prayers/thoughts - You are such a wonderful blessing and all are so special to me.
> ~ Paulann


Saying prayers for a good outcome on the surgery!


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Keeping you in my thoughts on Friday


----------



## Mal-shi Mom (Dec 26, 2020)

I hope all goes well with your surgery ~ you will be in my thoughts.


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Of course I will be keeping you in my prayers, Paulann! I'm so sorry you have to go through the surgery, as I know it is no walk in the park. However, I'm SO glad you have the best doctor and are so proactive about staying on top of this.


----------



## Baci's mom (Oct 9, 2020)

Sending healing thoughts your way!


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Oh my goodness, I havent been on for a week and this! Oh, Paulann I’m sorry. You are lucky to have found it early on. I think I shared my story with you about a client I had found it on. I’m just happy your doctor found it and acted right away.
I will be thinking of you and will be sending positive prayers surgery goes well 🙏🏻


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Thankful w/you for early detection & good care. My lady is good but I declined my appt. for Dec. so am behind---nothing suspicious though. Will be praying for good care on Friday.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

I am just seeing this now Paulann and will be thinking and praying for you as you undergo your surgery on Friday.


----------



## Nani's Mom (Jan 20, 2020)

Prayers for you.


----------



## Paula1 (May 11, 2020)

Abella's Mommy said:


> Pathology report shows all four of my biopsies are skin cancer. One was melanoma & the other three basal cell - I will go in for surgery on Friday to have them removed.
> I am thankful my dermatologist is excellent and on top of this - early detection is so important.
> Thank you to my SM family for all your prayers/thoughts - You are such a wonderful blessing and all are so special to me.
> ~ Paulann


Thinking of you and praying for your quick recovery!


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Just wondering how everything went yesterday Paulann.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Paulann...how did the surgery go?


----------



## Abella's Mommy (Mar 31, 2019)

Thank you! I'm on the mend!
Surgery went well. Dr is confident he was able to remove all cancer cells (and I have four new scars to add to my collection). The confirmation pathology report should be available in a couple days. Stitches removed in 10 days - then I should be good till my next body scan in 6 months.

Friday was a full and complete cancer removal type day. My face was also treated for AK's and surface Basal Cell removal. An acid is worked into your face then you wait 2 hours letting it soak in - it really targets the cancer cells. Then its 17 minutes under a "Blue Light". It feels like a blow torch is burning your skin. The next 3 days you are required to stay indoors in a dark room/house. I often think this is so you don't scare anybody. LOL! Cold compresses help control the pain & swelling. Next phase of healing produces blisters, crustiness, and peeling - vaseline helps but sure looks gross. In about 3-4 weeks I should be back to normal. I get this done once a year and never look forward to it! I think I need a much bigger face mask!

I'm thinking today will be "spa day" for Abella.... by candlelight! She too is a mess from her dental/surgery.
🐶 🐾🌷


Swelling/redness looks much better this morning!


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Im glad your home. Is this the treatment where the blisters ooze? If so, that recovery isnt pleasant. Id rather get CO2 laser, (same type of recovery) but I dont think that gets rid of the cancer 🤷🏻‍♀️
i hope you recover quickly.
How do you think Abella did while you were away for the day? She must be healed up by now, how is she feeling?


----------



## Nani's Mom (Jan 20, 2020)

Oh wow Paulann. That sounds and looks painful. I hope you have a speedy recovery.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Speedy recovery.


----------



## Mal-shi Mom (Dec 26, 2020)

My goodness, what an ordeal! Glad it went well & I hope you recover well. Rest up & take care


----------

